# ** CANAL ROAD RIDE VIDEO- Snorkel TESTING- Southern Mudd Junkies



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest video from canal road this past weekend. It was the deepest I have EVER seen it. We had several close calls.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome. Lots of water!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I waited all weekend for this  lol awesome!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

THanks guys!

Haha kirkland glad ou enjoyed brother!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome vid! I thought that guy on the white Gade and those guys on the razr were gonna drown!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i well thought that rze was gunna go stright up. had him a nice save there, also the white gade came close, wonder if he got some water in the cvt box.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome video and looks like ya'll had a good time! Definitely had some close calls.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

BlackDawg said:


> Awesome vid! I thought that guy on the white Gade and those guys on the razr were gonna drown!


lol the guy on the white gade (billy) like to had a heart when he first dropped off in that hole. He had no idea it was that deep and he only had 2 wheel drive.

The guys on the rzr were crazy. They werent scared to hit anything!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

LoL the guys at 6:55 on the rzr are in our group

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow that was deep! Looked like a good time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Very very nice!! Y'all had a heck of a group together! It's fun when you ride with a lot of people.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice video, makes me miss rides like that


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

best video by far! and also, thats the deepest i've seen canal before!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was STOOPID deep saturday. lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's superb riding area there. 
long live canal road!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

canal is by far my favorite place to ride. claimed my belt though  next time my snorks will be sealed up tight! i didnt have any close calls luckily (well, nothing that made me feel uncomfortable)
whens the next canal rd trip logan?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Our group has been going about every other week here lately

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Cant stand being out of commission right now

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> canal is by far my favorite place to ride. claimed my belt though  next time my snorks will be sealed up tight! i didnt have any close calls luckily (well, nothing that made me feel uncomfortable)
> whens the next canal rd trip logan?


As soon as we can man. My bike is down right now getting a few more upgrades. We may possibly make a trip in February but im not positive on that one yet.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> As soon as we can man. My bike is down right now getting a few more upgrades. We may possibly make a trip in February but im not positive on that one yet.



Logan you still gone me able to make hl park
fatboyz customz


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

bigblackbrute said:


> Logan you still gone me able to make hl park
> fatboyz customz


 Im planning to as of now. Im hoping I can get a few parts bumped up to the top of the line with a few guys that way I can have it all in and on the bike by that ride.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^^ aite sounds good man. Hope u get it done to. Looking forward to the ride. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> As soon as we can man. My bike is down right now getting a few more upgrades. We may possibly make a trip in February but im not positive on that one yet.


u still going to winter mudfest? that's my bday weekend



sent from my iPad using tapatalk. check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/samhjr63


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome video. Looks like a good time. Whats the third song in the video?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

bruteforce504 said:


> awesome video. Looks like a good time. Whats the third song in the video?


Thanks! The third song is called "Y'all" by Brian Davis. I have used several of his songs in my videos. He isnt well known but has some dang good music.


----------

